# Anyone have a receipe for chocolate soufle?



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Anyone have a receipe for chocolate soufle? The kind the puffs up when you cook it?


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

As opposed to the "other kind"?:crazy::lol:

Here's a recipe for a chocolate souffle....
http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/re...s/views/106173


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

That just makes one big on though, how do I make individual ones?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Abefroman,
Are you a professional pastry chef? If not, you might want to post your questions in the other baking forum. Thanks!


----------

